# Looking for an apartment?



## 02737640 (May 5, 2012)

Hi. I am moving to Australia next year and I will be looking to rent an apartment long term. When I say long term I mean a couple of years. I have been looking at websites but the maximum stay in these apartments is up to 6 months which is no good. Can anyone recommend any websites where I will find long term accommodation?


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Have you tried domain.com.au?


----------



## 02737640 (May 5, 2012)

I will have a look at this now. Thank you


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry it just occurred to me that domain is mainly for Melbourne. Which city are you planning to move to? Try also realestate.com.au for all of oz.


----------



## 02737640 (May 5, 2012)

I plan on moving to Sydney. Thanks for your information. Really helpful


----------

